# Need a list of links to fibro sites



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I have an IBS support group meeting tomorrow, Wed. night, and one of the members has terrible problems with fibromyalgia as well as IBS. Can you help me put together a list of links to helpful sites? Thank you.AZ


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

AZ, I'm so sorry to be replying to this too late for your support group meeting.







I haven't been at my brightest this week. I don't know if you'll still want some links for your next meeting? *This might be a good thread to collate our member's favourite Fibro websites together.* So I'll start the list off with these:*Websites*Co-Cure - CFS & Fibro Information Exchange Forum http://www.co-cure.org/ American Fibromyalgia Syndrome Association http://www.afsafund.org/ http://www.fmnetnews.com The Fibromyalgia Community http://www.fibrom-l.org/index2.htm http://www.myalgia.com/ *Articles**The Scientific Basis for Understanding Pain in Fibromyalgia* by Robert Bennett MD, FRCP http://www.myalgia.com/Scientific%20basis.htm *Acupuncture May Help Relieve Fibromyalgia Symptoms* http://rheumatology.medscape.com/reuters/p...112clin006.html I'm sure other members have lots of resources to share - post your favourite Fibro sites here!


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Thanks Susan,I was really late in posting my question, so I can forward these sites to her. It's a good idea to put together a list of favorite sites.AZ


----------



## mazzy (Feb 20, 1999)

You might find something helpful here.. they have tons of links covering CFS & Fibro mainly, but also includes some others...The CFIDS/M.E. Information Page http://www.cfids-me.org/


----------



## mazzy (Feb 20, 1999)

There is also a yahoo egroups site for people applying for SSDI and SSI. As it states "It is targeted mainly towards those with invisible disabilities, particularly neuro-immune disorders such as CFIDS (Chronic Fatigue Syndrome), M.E. (Myalgic Encephalomyelitis), Fibromyalgia, R.E.D.D. (RnaseL Enzyme Dysfunction Disease), Lyme Disease, Multiple Chemical Sensitivities (MCS), Lupus, Rheumatoid Arthritis, M.S. (Multiple Sclerosis), Gulf War Syndrome (GWS), and Post Polio Syndrome (PPS)" The url is: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Disinissues-L


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

A really good one that I also belong to is called earth angels. their website is: http://pub29.ezboard.com/fearthangelsfrm1 Sandi


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Excellent. Thanks everyone.AZ


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

bump for new members


----------

